
Europilot: Create self-driving trucks inside Euro Truck Simulator 2 - andreihod
https://github.com/marsauto/europilot/
======
merricksb
Posted and discussed 4 months ago (254 points/39 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264191)

